# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 97

## Mohi20

سلام دوستان
یه موضوعی هست که واقعا من رو آزار میده و من رو ناامید میکنه.ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.
من امسال فارغ التحصیل شدم و لیسانس گرفتم اما میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم . هم کنکور زبان و هم کنکور تجربی . تنها موضوعی که من رو ناامید میکنه اینکه من دیپلم انسانی دارم و خیلیا به من میگن که تو نمیتونی سال اول رشته های خوب تجربی رو قبول بشی و باید حداقل 2 سال پشت کنکور بمونی . واقعا سردرگمم . واقعا میخوام که موفق بشم و انگیزه ام 100 درصده اما نمیدونم از چی شروع کنم به خوندن و اینکه باید هردرسی رو چند بار بخونم تا یادش بگیرم و هزار تا موضوع دیگه که ذهنم رو درگیر کرده.. چون رشتم انسانی بوده هیچ پیش زمینه ای از درس های رشته ی تجربی ندارم و باید بگم که صفره صفر هستم .. واقعا میخوام موفق بشم و همون سال اول قبول بشم.
ممنونم میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید

----------


## reza2018

سلام..... حرف دیگران رو بی خیال شو . بهتره اگه امکانش بود از یک مشاور خوب راهنمایی بگیری.
ولی پیشنهاد من اینه که برای کنکور 98(!)بر نامه ریزی کنی.هم فرصت بیشتری داری هم اگه سال اول قبول نشدی هم خیلی ضرر نکردی......البته بازم میگم از یک مشاور درستو حسابی راهنمایی بگیر.

----------


## Mohi20

> سلام..... حرف دیگران رو بی خیال شو . بهتره اگه امکانش بود از یک مشاور خوب راهنمایی بگیری.
> ولی پیشنهاد من اینه که برای کنکور 98(!)بر نامه ریزی کنی.هم فرصت بیشتری داری هم اگه سال اول قبول نشدی هم خیلی ضرر نکردی......البته بازم میگم از یک مشاور درستو حسابی راهنمایی بگیر.


آخه توانش رو ندارم که 2 سال پشت کنکور بمونم.واقعا سخته برام..خصوصا وقتی یبار میری دانشگاه و یه لیسانس میگیری .. من کلاس کنکور  هم ثبت نام کردم..به نظرتون برای من که پیش زمینه ندارم موثره ؟
ممنونم از راهنماییتون
حتما میرم پیش مشاور

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دوستاتون چرت پرت گفتن...همین انجمن سامان تارم بعد 5سال دوری از درس 6ماه درس خوند رتبه 600کنکور منطقه سه شد....خب تو چ فرقی بااون داری؟کلاس کنکورم نرفت....فقط شیش ماه...متاسفانه اینجور افراد تو جامعه ملتو بدبخت کردن ب مام اینارو گفتن ک الان باید برای دومین سال پیا پی کنکور بدیم...شما وقتی خوب بخونی تست بزنی بری کنکور سوالا دهن باز میکنن میگن نه نمییتونی مارو بزنی برو دوسال بخون بیا...این چ حرفیه اخه.....برو درستو بخون...فقط زیاد بخون...

----------


## hamed_habibi

یعنی هرکس ک کنکور قبول شده دوسال درس خونده؟ :Yahoo (4): ..بله رتبه های زیر صد کشوری قبول دارم ولی بازم اینجا بودن خیلیا ک ازمهر خوندن زیر صد شدن......اروین ..اصن پایه اون قوی بود شد 4منطقه تو بشو 400....فقط ب درس خوندنه

----------


## Mohi20

> ​دوستاتون چرت پرت گفتن...همین انجمن سامان تارم بعد 5سال دوری از درس 6ماه درس خوند رتبه 600کنکور منطقه سه شد....خب تو چ فرقی بااون داری؟کلاس کنکورم نرفت....فقط شیش ماه...متاسفانه اینجور افراد تو جامعه ملتو بدبخت کردن ب مام اینارو گفتن ک الان باید برای دومین سال پیا پی کنکور بدیم...شما وقتی خوب بخونی تست بزنی بری کنکور سوالا دهن باز میکنن میگن نه نمییتونی مارو بزنی برو دوسال بخون بیا...این چ حرفیه اخه.....برو درستو بخون...فقط زیاد بخون...


ممنونم🙏🙏🙏مرسی بابت انرژی مثبتی که دادید 
امیدوارم موفق باشید و برای من هم دعا کنید که موفق شم

----------


## Mohi20

> یعنی هرکس ک کنکور قبول شده دوسال درس خونده؟..بله رتبه های زیر صد کشوری قبول دارم ولی بازم اینجا بودن خیلیا ک ازمهر خوندن زیر صد شدن......اروین ..اصن پایه اون قوی بود شد 4منطقه تو بشو 400....فقط ب درس خوندنه


نه آخه میدونین چون من دیپلم انسانی بودم همه میگن سال اول نمیشی..حتی یه مشاور رفتم بهم گفت اگه سال اول نشدی باید انگیزتو حفظ کنی و واسه سال دوم بخونی .. این خیلی برام آزار دهنده میشه که حتی مشاورم بهم این حرفو میزنه

----------


## hamed_habibi

بهت توصیه میکنم با دوستات کات کنی...کاری ک من از اول تیر انجام دادم.....بهت توصیه میکنم چشماتو ببندی بری جلو...درضمن کلاس وقتگیره  حواست باشه....بعدشم برو مصاحبه رتبه های انجمن بخون افراد موفق ول کردی چسیبدی ب دوستات ملت ما حسودن یعنی بدونن تو صد درصد قبول نمیشی باز میگن نخون انقد ک حسودن....گاهی هزاران دعا بی اجابت است گاهی نگفته نطلبیده قرعه به نام تو میشود.... :Yahoo (100):

----------


## hamed_habibi

کنکور 98 ک دونوع دفترچه میدن مشخصه....ولی شما اول ببین چی میخوای کدوم شهری چند باید بزنی کدوم دانشگاه میخوای...یکی اهوازه میخواد تهران بیاره باید زیر صد کشور یا حداقل منطقه باشه یکی خود تهرانه میخواد تهران قبول شه باید مثلا تو منطقع 300 400 500 بشه خب این کجا اون کجا....میانگین عمومی 70کجا تخصصی 55 یا60 واون یکی ک زیر صد میخواد باید حداقل 65 بزنه تخصصی...


> نه آخه میدونین چون من دیپلم انسانی بودم همه میگن سال اول نمیشی..حتی یه مشاور رفتم بهم گفت اگه سال اول نشدی باید انگیزتو حفظ کنی و واسه سال دوم بخونی .. این خیلی برام آزار دهنده میشه که حتی مشاورم بهم این حرفو میزنه

----------


## Mohi20

> کنکور 98 ک دونوع دفترچه میدن مشخصه....ولی شما اول ببین چی میخوای کدوم شهری چند باید بزنی کدوم دانشگاه میخوای...یکی اهوازه میخواد تهران بیاره باید زیر صد کشور یا حداقل منطقه باشه یکی خود تهرانه میخواد تهران قبول شه باید مثلا تو منطقع 300 400 500 بشه خب این کجا اون کجا....میانگین عمومی 70کجا تخصصی 55 یا60 واون یکی ک زیر صد میخواد باید حداقل 65 بزنه تخصصی...


من کرمان زندگی میکنم و میخوام یکی ازین رشته ها قبول بشم
پزشکی
داروسازی
پرستاری
ساخت اعضا مصنویی
و خب مسلما دوس دارم شهرهای خوب قبول بشم
اما بازم حاضرم هرجا شد برم
میدونین باید چند بشم تو کنکور ؟

----------


## Mohi20

> بهت توصیه میکنم با دوستات کات کنی...کاری ک من از اول تیر انجام دادم.....بهت توصیه میکنم چشماتو ببندی بری جلو...درضمن کلاس وقتگیره  حواست باشه....بعدشم برو مصاحبه رتبه های انجمن بخون افراد موفق ول کردی چسیبدی ب دوستات ملت ما حسودن یعنی بدونن تو صد درصد قبول نمیشی باز میگن نخون انقد ک حسودن....گاهی هزاران دعا بی اجابت است گاهی نگفته نطلبیده قرعه به نام تو میشود....


ممنونم واقعا 👍👍👍جمله ی خیلی قشنگی نوشتید 🙏🙏🙏

----------


## reza2018

خیلی نگران نباش اگه انسانی بودی حتما از لحاظ دروس عمومی از ما ها که تجربی هستیم خیلی جلوتری.
اگه می خوای برای 97 بخونی الان اکثر اونایی که می خوان شروع کنن هم صفر هستن پس الان با اونا برابری ولی اگه نخونی عقب میفته پس بهتره تا چند روز اینده شروع کنی

----------


## hamed_habibi

​منطقع چندی؟3 2 1؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

​شما ساکن کرمانی بوم 4 حساب میای بومی یعنی اینکه شما شانس قبولیت تو اون بوم خیلی زیاده حتی با رتبه بدتر نسبت ب رقیبات تو شهرای دیگه...یعنی مثلا شما بشی 500یکی بشه 200 جفتی بزنید پزشکی کرمان اونی قبول میشه ک ساکن کرمانه اولویت بااونه...

----------


## javadm992

هرگز قبل از رسیدن به قله کوه
ارتفاع کوه رو اندازه نگیر
وقتی به قله رسیدی میفهمی که کوه خیلی کوتاه بود

----------


## hamed_habibi

شما شک نکن عمومی 70 تخصصی 50بزنی پزشکی دندون صد درصد قبولی....هرجای ایران باشی.....تخصصی 50چیزیه ک میشه بهش رسید تو ی سال باید مباحث ساده رو عالی بخونی وسختارم بخونی....

----------


## hamed_habibi

اینو یکی از دانشجو ها بهشتی بهم گفت بهمن ماه ...گفتش بعد کنکور میفهمی چقدر ساده بود چقدر الکی حرص خوردی....


> هرگز قبل از رسیدن به قله کوه
> ارتفاع کوه رو اندازه نگیر
> وقتی به قله رسیدی میفهمی که کوه خیلی کوتاه بود

----------


## hamed_habibi

مصاحبه با رتبه 680 منطقه 3 : سـامـان تـارم | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95

----------


## hamed_habibi

مصاحبه با رتبه 271 منطقه 2 :  محـمـــد فاضـلـی | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95

----------


## a.ka

> یعنی هرکس ک کنکور قبول شده دوسال درس خونده؟..بله رتبه های زیر صد کشوری قبول دارم ولی بازم اینجا بودن خیلیا ک ازمهر خوندن زیر صد شدن......اروین ..اصن پایه اون قوی بود شد 4منطقه تو بشو 400....فقط ب درس خوندنه


*اروین از دوم دبیرستان شرو کرده بود !
ولی میشه از مهر هم شروع کرد و زیر100 شد . به ضرطی که شروعت شروع!!!! باشه*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *اروین از دوم دبیرستان شرو کرده بود !
> ولی میشه از مهر هم شروع کرد و زیر100 شد . به ضرطی که شروعت شروع!!!! باشه*

----------


## hamed_habibi

​خودش نوشته سال تحصیلی چهارم ....یامن اشتباه میکنم یا منظورت کسی دیگه س؟برو بخون


> *اروین از دوم دبیرستان شرو کرده بود !
> ولی میشه از مهر هم شروع کرد و زیر100 شد . به ضرطی که شروعت شروع!!!! باشه*

----------


## hamed_habibi

مصاحبه با رتبه 4 منطقه 3 : علیـــرضـا آرویــن | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95

----------


## Mohi20

> خیلی نگران نباش اگه انسانی بودی حتما از لحاظ دروس عمومی از ما ها که تجربی هستیم خیلی جلوتری.
> اگه می خوای برای 97 بخونی الان اکثر اونایی که می خوان شروع کنن هم صفر هستن پس الان با اونا برابری ولی اگه نخونی عقب میفته پس بهتره تا چند روز اینده شروع کنی


ممنونم..حتما شروع میکنم 🙏🙏🙏بله من ادبیات و عربیم خیلی خوب بود زمان دبیرستان..زبان انگلیسی هم که لیسانس مترجمی دارم

----------


## a.ka

> ​خودش نوشته سال تحصیلی چهارم ....یامن اشتباه میکنم یا منظورت کسی دیگه س؟برو بخون


*خودش خیلی چیزای دیگه رو هم نوشته 
ببین حامد تعریف شروع کردن برای کنکور برای هر کسی فرق میکنه !!!
یکی ترازش 6700-6800 میشه قبول داره که شروع نکرده برای کنکور  و هدفش 7500-600 ه و درست هم میگه دیگه !
آروین نوشته سال دوم هیچی ! ولی تراز های قلم چیش رو من دیدم ریاضی2-فیزیک2 و زیست دوم رو نگاه به آینده زده ! که هیچی !!!! تا آزمون اخر هم نگه داشته و ترازاش حدوددای 6600-6700 هستش . 
به نظرم به این نمیگن هیچی نخوندن*

----------


## Mohi20

> فایل پیوست 72551​شما ساکن کرمانی بوم 4 حساب میای بومی یعنی اینکه شما شانس قبولیت تو اون بوم خیلی زیاده حتی با رتبه بدتر نسبت ب رقیبات تو شهرای دیگه...یعنی مثلا شما بشی 500یکی بشه 200 جفتی بزنید پزشکی کرمان اونی قبول میشه ک ساکن کرمانه اولویت بااونه...


ممنونم🙏🙏🙏خیلی لطف کردید

----------


## hamed_habibi

​اونکه بعله ولی این بنده خدا نمیخواد تک بشه ک ...ولی خب بازم اصل کار از مهر ماه برده جلو....


> *خودش خیلی چیزای دیگه رو هم نوشته 
> ببین حامد تعریف شروع کردن برای کنکور برای هر کسی فرق میکنه !!!
> یکی ترازش 6700-6800 میشه قبول داره که شروع نکرده برای کنکور  و هدفش 7500-600 ه و درست هم میگه دیگه !
> آروین نوشته سال دوم هیچی ! ولی تراز های قلم چیش رو من دیدم ریاضی2-فیزیک2 و زیست دوم رو نگاه به آینده زده ! که هیچی !!!! تا آزمون اخر هم نگه داشته و ترازاش حدوددای 6600-6700 هستش . 
> به نظرم به این نمیگن هیچی نخوندن*

----------


## hamed_habibi

​از دوستات فاصله بگیر .....ازما گفتن بود


> ممنونم..حتما شروع میکنم ����������������  �بله من ادبیات و عربیم خیلی خوب بود زمان دبیرستان..زبان انگلیسی هم که لیسانس مترجمی دارم

----------


## Mohi20

> شما شک نکن عمومی 70 تخصصی 50بزنی پزشکی دندون صد درصد قبولی....هرجای ایران باشی.....تخصصی 50چیزیه ک میشه بهش رسید تو ی سال باید مباحث ساده رو عالی بخونی وسختارم بخونی....


ینی واقعا اگه اختصاصیام روی 50درصد باشن قبول میشم ؟ اگه عمومی هارو بتونم چند درس رو 100 بزنم چی ؟ مثلا زبان و عربی 100 بزنم ؟ 
ریاضی و فیزیک خیلی سخته ؟ شیمی چطور؟ من از زیست ترسی ندارم اما از 3 تا درس ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی خیلی میترسم

----------


## reza2018

هنوز شروع نکرده از خیلیها افتادی جلو :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

​اره شک نکن قبولی فقط منطقت بگو.....صد زدن ک یکم ماوراییه ولی بالای 90 خوبه بزنی...


> ینی واقعا اگه اختصاصیام روی 50درصد باشن قبول میشم ؟ اگه عمومی هارو بتونم چند درس رو 100 بزنم چی ؟ مثلا زبان و عربی 100 بزنم ؟ 
> ریاضی و فیزیک خیلی سخته ؟ شیمی چطور؟ من از زیست ترسی ندارم اما از 3 تا درس ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی خیلی میترسم

----------


## Mohi20

> ​از دوستات فاصله بگیر .....ازما گفتن بود


اره همین کارو میکنم
چون واقعا با حرفاشون ناامیدم کرده بودن 😐😐😐

----------


## Mohi20

> ​اره شک نکن قبولی فقط منطقت بگو.....صد زدن ک یکم ماوراییه ولی بالای 90 خوبه بزنی...


کرمان فک کنم منطقه 2 حساب میشه

----------


## Mohi20

> هنوز شروع نکرده از خیلیها افتادی جلو


چرا ؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

ربط ب شهر نداره من تهرانم منطقه 3 حساب میشم....حالا برفرض 2ام باشی بااهمون تریبتی ک گفتم قبولی....عمومی بیشترم بزن ...ریاضی فیزیک تستاش تکرای زیاده..زیست شیمیم قابل  مهارشدنه....شیمی مفاهیم توجه کن 50 55درصد کنکوره..مساعلم ترمو سنتیک تعادل الکترو خیلی دقت کن میشه زد....زیستم ک فقط بخون...با کتاب عمرالو و گاج جامع برو جلو...ی کتابی برای همه قشرای کنکوری هستن چ ضعیف چ قوی..


> کرمان فک کنم منطقه 2 حساب میشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

زیست حرف اخر ریاضی افبا شیمی اقاجانی یا شیروانی..خیلی خیلی خوبن...حداقل از کلاسای شهرتون پربار ترن ...مخوصا زیست حرف اخر ک واو ب واو درس میدن وخشک نیست...ب درد کسی ک هیچی نمیدونه میخوره....

----------


## Mohi20

> ربط ب شهر نداره من تهرانم منطقه 3 حساب میشم....حالا برفرض 2ام باشی بااهمون تریبتی ک گفتم قبولی....عمومی بیشترم بزن ...ریاضی فیزیک تستاش تکرای زیاده..زیست شیمیم قابل  مهارشدنه....شیمی مفاهیم توجه کن 50 55درصد کنکوره..مساعلم ترمو سنتیک تعادل الکترو خیلی دقت کن میشه زد....زیستم ک فقط بخون...با کتاب عمرالو و گاج جامع برو جلو...ی کتابی برای همه قشرای کنکوری هستن چ ضعیف چ قوی..


بازم ممنون
امیدوارم سال دیگه بیام اینجا و بنویسم که پزشکی یکی از دانشگاه های تاپ قبول شدم 🙏🙏🙏امیدوارم شما هم به اون چیزی که آرزو دارید برسید

----------


## reza2018

خوب خیلی ها هنوز شروع نکردن ولی شما 4 عمومی رو میگی خوب بلدی اختصیا رو هم میشه در طول سال خوند.......اگه می تونی اختصاصیهارو کلاس برو.البت قبلش نمونه ی کتاب ها ودی وی دی هارو ببین میتونی یاد بگیری

----------


## Mohi20

> خوب خیلی ها هنوز شروع نکردن ولی شما 4 عمومی رو میگی خوب بلدی اختصیا رو هم میشه در طول سال خوند.......اگه می تونی اختصاصیهارو کلاس برو.البت قبلش نمونه ی کتاب ها ودی وی دی هارو ببین میتونی یاد بگیری


اهان
باشه ممنونم🙏🙏🙏

----------


## hamed_habibi

​کتاب شیمی مبتکران جناب بازرگان استاد ب نام شیمی تالیف کردن اخرش ی حرف قشنگی زد...گفت چرا ازبچگی دغدغه تست کنکور دارید بخدا با برنامه خوب میشه یکسال خوند رتبه شد....اونجا بود ک من ب حماقتم پی بردم....شمام ب این حرفا توج ه نکن....حتما زیست حرف اخر نگا کن نمونه شیمیشو...وروعمومی خیل وقت بزار

----------


## Mohi20

> زیست حرف اخر ریاضی افبا شیمی اقاجانی یا شیروانی..خیلی خیلی خوبن...حداقل از کلاسای شهرتون پربار ترن ...مخوصا زیست حرف اخر ک واو ب واو درس میدن وخشک نیست...ب درد کسی ک هیچی نمیدونه میخوره....


به نظرتون روزی چند ساعت باید درس بخونم؟ ینی الان که تابستونه من باید پایه رو کامل تموم کنم ؟

----------


## Mohi20

> ​کتاب شیمی مبتکران جناب بازرگان استاد ب نام شیمی تالیف کردن اخرش ی حرف قشنگی زد...گفت چرا ازبچگی دغدغه تست کنکور دارید بخدا با برنامه خوب میشه یکسال خوند رتبه شد....اونجا بود ک من ب حماقتم پی بردم....شمام ب این حرفا توج ه نکن....حتما زیست حرف اخر نگا کن نمونه شیمیشو...وروعمومی خیل وقت بزار


حتما این کتابایی که گفتین رو تهیه میکنم..راستی کنکور سال 98 چه جوری میشه ؟ ینی فرق میکنه با 97 ؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

شما باید اول ببینی کدوم ازمون میری ...ولی بستون باید بله پایه بخونی...مثلا زیست دوم با شارش انرژی حتما بخونی..شیمی دوم استو کیومتری...ریاضی از معادلات تعیین علامت رادیکال شروع کن حتی اتحادم بخون حتی گویا کردن از صفر صفر...ولی سعی کن شما ک عمومیت خوبه حتما تابستون تمومش کنی ...9ماه تست بزنی...راستی دینی حرف اخر عالیه عالی مرگ نداره


> به نظرتون روزی چند ساعت باید درس بخونم؟ ینی الان که تابستونه من باید پایه رو کامل تموم کنم ؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

​حتما قرار نسیت تهیه کنید راساس نیاز خب مبتکران همه میخونن چون اموزشه


> حتما این کتابایی که گفتین رو تهیه میکنم..راستی کنکور سال 98 چه جوری میشه ؟ ینی فرق میکنه با 97 ؟

----------


## Mohi20

> شما باید اول ببینی کدوم ازمون میری ...ولی بستون باید بله پایه بخونی...مثلا زیست دوم با شارش انرژی حتما بخونی..شیمی دوم استو کیومتری...ریاضی از معادلات تعیین علامت رادیکال شروع کن حتی اتحادم بخون حتی گویا کردن از صفر صفر...ولی سعی کن شما ک عمومیت خوبه حتما تابستون تمومش کنی ...9ماه تست بزنی...راستی دینی حرف اخر عالیه عالی مرگ نداره


خب پس پایه و عمومی رو واسه ی تابستوح تموم میکنم و طول سال فقط باید دوره کنم و تست بزنم و پیش رو بخونم .. درسته ؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

احسنت ازمون حتما برو...گزینه دو یا گاج قلم چی چون خودم دوسندارم بهت نمیگم برو ولی خب هرکسی دیدم  گفته برنامه ش عالیه....ولی گزینه دو هم خوبه


> خب پس پایه و عمومی رو واسه ی تابستوح تموم میکنم و طول سال فقط باید دوره کنم و تست بزنم و پیش رو بخونم .. درسته ؟

----------


## Mohi20

> احسنت ازمون حتما برو...گزینه دو یا گاج قلم چی چون خودم دوسندارم بهت نمیگم برو ولی خب هرکسی دیدم  گفته برنامه ش عالیه....ولی گزینه دو هم خوبه


بازم ممنونم...موفق باشید

----------

